# Can you identiy this frog?



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you identiy this frog? I think it may be a "Rio Grande Chirping Frog" (Eleutherodactylus cystignathoides campi). He's about as big as my thumbnail. I live in Houston, TX.

I found him in my pool so placed him in the vivarium "overnight" to recover from the chlorine. He immediately started feeding on fungus gnats. That was the last I saw of him though I did notice the gnat population remained in check. Now, a month later he reappears fat and happy. He feasts on the abundant springtails and gnats. He's mostly shy but is getting around more visibly these days.

He calls when the lights turn out or when there is thunder outside (is it a he???).

His favorite spot is at the center of this picture behind the log below the tillandsia. (I brightened a square of the picture to see him a little better.)









Today he is much more bold sitting on an orchid:


----------

